# Show time.A thread for sharing show pics,any species.



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Midlands mouse show,June 2011.









Harrogate,our most prestigous event,Jan 2011,Tony Cooke who introduced the satin mouse to the fancy and wrote Exhibition and Pet mice.










medals presented to the winner of each section.










judging,Harrogate ,Jan 2012

















Cakes by Woodwitch


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a huge show! The build where we hold our shows in CA is about the length shown in the top pic, and half as wide! I'm jealous!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Here's a couple off hand from me......
I like this one, it's of some NMC members taking time out at an agricultural show last year. A couple of forum members present.










A few of our NMC elders working hard at another agricutural show.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I see me


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

You lot are so lucky I don't know how to put a photo on an existing thread x x .........but my daughter does,and shes home now lol x x x


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I didnt even notice you taking that picture, you sneaky you! =]

Why did i never see them cakes?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Because you didn't come to our show :evil:

Nevermind, we will forgive you. You will be there this year, WON'T YOU!!!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

WoodWitch said:


> Because you didn't come to our show :evil:
> 
> Nevermind, we will forgive you. You will be there this year, WON'T YOU!!!


I will indeed certainly try! When is it again and where =P

ETA : Nvm found it, should be able to get there this year. Its only 2hours drive.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Autumn2005 said:


> That's a huge show! The build where we hold our shows in CA is about the length shown in the top pic, and half as wide! I'm jealous!


I think we forget how lucky we are sometimes compared to overseas enthusiasts.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Mark said:


> Why did i never see them cakes?


marzipan mice,almost to good to eat.How nice does it look sitting on the summers grass at the agricultural shows.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

West Country show,yesterday(4 th March)

lunchtime amongst the maxeys








judging in progress








lord of the manner,overseeing the table where the winners await their final debut








best opposite age self,a cream who also went on to be best opp age in show,owned by white isle








Bandit,seasoned traveller to shows and a good boy with 2 mouse widows and a mouser


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Bird show memories xD


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Do US shows use those green maxey boxs too?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Do you miss bird showing,shadow?


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, very much so. I was good at it.
I don't miss the people involved though.
I'm looking forward to my first mouse show. Like a kid in a candy store all the way.
Even if I don't have anything to show myself, I always loved the excitement watching.
I would hold my breath as they put up the ribbons.
Even the little finches looked exited but that might just be me projecting.

Is it the same with mouse shows?
It looks like a ton of fun.

I feel old, all I have is nostalgia. xD


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, we use maxeys too. I don't have any pics, but I've seen them at our shows. But yours are big, and we have smaller ones? At least that's the way it looks in the pics.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to go to a mouse show one day, even though I don't breed... yet! Unfortunately not very many people breed mice in Australia


----------

